# Created a coule of new photo albums



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Greeting all,
I added a couple new albums to my profile today.
One contains photos of my wife and I meeting Svengoolie.
The other contains a few images of our 2018 display, for which we received an award certificate we were given by a local community organization.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to talk to an exterminator about that major spider infestation you have at your house:jol:

We love Svengoolie! I check his web site every now and then to see if he’s doing an event in our area, but no luck so far.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Actually the year we started with the spider theme, I dressed as an exterminator, equipped with a pull-a-long poison sprayer.
I made a tag for the shirt that said "Spider Fighter"

I miss the accent Sven used in the early days. But I still love watching him even without it.
He was really great with everyone that showed up to the showing of the film. 
In fact he gave us enough signed souvenir cards to give one to each of out grandkids.
Anyway,,, I try to never miss his show. The worse the movie, the better the show
8^_)_


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope to be able to create a sign for next year. Either to hang on the side of the house, 
or to put up in the yard. If I can get it done, it will read*: *
*F.E.A.R.*
'Dr.* Fiendishman's Extensive Arachnid Research*'
*A Division of Alucard Laboratories*

I have been playing at writing a background story,
about a mad scientist named *Loxosceles Fiendishman*.
(Loxosceles is a genus of venomous spiders)
It is taking a while to write because I keep changing things.
I'm never really happy with things I write, 
until I think they are at least nearly perfect.


----------

